# Lines in Wal*Mart



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

Im in freaking walmart right this very minute and these lines are stupid!!
Open up some freakin' registers!!
Whats up with walmart lately!!


----------



## 650Brute (Dec 18, 2008)

Quickest way to increase profit is to cut payroll........

I see it in my work everyday, all good till you show a sales decine because you tick people off, then it's back to staff, staff, staff... Until sales go up, and they see a bigger profit percentage, and then it's cut, cut, cut. A vicious cycle.


----------



## bayou_boy_22 (Mar 13, 2009)

check out in the electronics or garden center. that is what i do.


----------



## matts08brute (Jun 17, 2009)

I feel for you I go to my walmart it has 25 or 30 lanes and they never have but 2 open:banghead:


----------



## Yesterday (Jan 2, 2009)

typical


----------



## DrillersGoDeeper (Jan 3, 2009)

Yep, same here. Ticks me off to no end!! I hate standing in line... 

Like said above, I try to go to sporting goods or garden center and check out whenever possible.


----------



## TEXAN AVIATOR (Feb 25, 2009)

Yeah I find other registers... Sporting goods or automotive or something. I hate how they have one million registers and have 2-3 open max.


----------



## snipe523 (Mar 19, 2009)

I don't find the biggest problem at Walmart to e the ammount of registers open(at least around me). It usually is the speed of the cashiers around here. At our other Grocery store chains in the area the cashiers are made to maintain atleast a certain speed, while the Walmart cashiers seem to be ringing up items as if they were asleep. I seriously have never seen people move that slow. If they weren't cheaper than the normal grocery stores I would stop going there.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

I refuse to shop at ours, unless I just absolutley have too, which, hasnt been for almost a year now! lol, when I put new tires on the daily driver.


----------



## RDs Neighbor (Jun 24, 2009)

IMO, none of us should be shopping there. We should support our smaller local vendors in our respective towns. Walmart and companies like it are a big reason this country is in the shape it is in. Lower cost force work oversees, and cut throat corpaorations always win.

Didn't mean to start a rant.

No....I do not own or work at a small hardware or grocery store.


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

In the end, there will be nothing but WAL*MART


----------



## jctgumby (Apr 23, 2009)

Wal Mart is :flames:


----------



## sookiesmacker (Mar 19, 2009)

Walmart and their marketing tactics are starting to destroy the american economy. It's really sad, but what the h*ll can the average families do to stop it??
They use "gorilla tactics" to get their suppliers to provide the product for less and it kills the american workforce in the process. 



PS. The least they could do would be to have more than three friggin' registers open!!!!!!!!!!!!!



Just sayin'


----------



## matts08brute (Jun 17, 2009)

I allways try to go to the little guys but walmart is everywhere hard not to go there


----------



## RDs Neighbor (Jun 24, 2009)

I understand. I do the same thing. That is what our society has become, it's all about convenience. Not to mention if a person is fortunate enough to have a sound retirement, it lives and dies by the success of these companies. We should all have home grown maters plucked right out of our back yards. That would be a start. 

Let me get off of this soap box, I have no right to tell people how to live theire lives, hell, my wife lives a walmart, and I live at lowes and HD. 

It's just sad. 

Aight, lets get back to talkin bout wheelers.


----------



## sookiesmacker (Mar 19, 2009)

If you must shop at "Walley World".........


Carry a bottle of "Buck In Rut"/ "Fox Cover Scent" with you.

A couple of skeets of that shiat around the register........


YOU'LL BE THE ONLY PERSON LEFT IN THE LINE!!!!!!!


The cashier can ring you up between the heaves.



Just sayin'


----------



## jctgumby (Apr 23, 2009)

:haha::haha::haha:


----------



## DrillersGoDeeper (Jan 3, 2009)

sookiesmacker said:


> If you must shop at "Walley World".........
> 
> 
> Carry a bottle of "Buck In Rut"/ "Fox Cover Scent" with you.
> ...


 Now THAT is funny!!


----------

